# How to Apply Old Dried Out Decals



## ColsonTwinbar (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a big folder of old decals ranging from some 30's rollfast darts to some recent schwinn typhoon chainguard logos. I was wondering if anyone had any tips for putting them on. I can get them to stick good for a little while but once they fully dry they just start to crack off.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 16, 2008)

Hope this isn't too late... Old decals usually have three problems:
The carrier film has turned yellow,  This can usually be bleached out by leaving the decal taped to a sunny window for a couple a week or two.
The decal film has become brittle or weak.  These can be saved by a coat of Micro Scale decal film, or even a coat of of aerosol lacquer.  After spraying a coat on the decals you'll have to cut the individual decals apart, and trim up to the edge of the printing.  The Micro Scale products are here:
http://www.microscale.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=FINPROD
They should be available at a good local hobby shop catering to model builders.
Lastly, the glue can go bad.  Mixing some Elmers or other white glue into the water can help, and I've heard of some model builders setting decals into a puddle of Future floor wax o secure them.  Hope this helps!


----------

